# First Post



## Pariss (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey everyone. This is my first post to IAP, (I'm a regular on Australian WoodWorking Forums). Basically this is just a test post. Cheers.


----------



## Younka (Jan 15, 2012)

Those are some nice looking pens! What types of woods are they made of?


----------



## Pariss (Jan 15, 2012)

Younka said:


> Those are some nice looking pens! What types of woods are they made of?



Hi. The first pic, Cigar pen is Red Malley Burl with a nice swirl of sapwood running through the cap end, the Streamline pen below it is Bocote. The 2nd pic, pen is Brown Mally Burl. The 3rd pic, is quite a rare peice of Grey Mangrove (protected species). Cheers.


----------



## Younka (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the grey mangrove one the best, I have never heard of that wood before, but sure does look nice!!



Pariss said:


> Younka said:
> 
> 
> > Those are some nice looking pens! What types of woods are they made of?
> ...


----------



## Flaturner (Jan 16, 2012)

Always like seeing new stuff.  That Grey Mangrove is beautiful.


----------



## Pariss (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for the feed back. Here are a couple more pic's of the Grey Mangrove pen. I only got enough to make two pens, so this one is a keeper.


----------

